# Moma needs it...



## Brink (Jan 18, 2019)

her garden bench has seen better days

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 18, 2019)

She brought in this nice piece of oak for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Jan 18, 2019)

I milled the lumber to the correct size, and started joining it

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink (Jan 18, 2019)

The cast iron got a good cleaning, all the wood was treated with a couple coats of Penofin

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 18, 2019)

Ready for a renewed life in her garden

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 18, 2019)

Yikes- do not let Kathie see this- I have 2 to do........ Nice work as always-better than new

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 18, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Yikes- do not let Kathie see this- I have 2 to do........ Nice work as always-better than new



Well? Get to it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 18, 2019)

The rebuild looks great, but please hide these pics before our wives see them and start expecting the same treatment.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 18, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> The rebuild looks great, but please hide these pics before our wives see them and start expecting the same treatment.



Moma gots special skills that would make me jump through rings of fire...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 18, 2019)

See this what we have been missing around here!! The difference between the one legged monkey and me is there is planes and chisels in the pictures. Mine would have pocket hole jigs and chop saws. I envy yours more!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2019)

Very cool Brink!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 18, 2019)

Looks really nice, helps to pass the time while healing. Are you working in that cast?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 18, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Looks really nice, helps to pass the time while healing. Are you working in that cast?



No, I’m sitting around

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 18, 2019)

Brink said:


> No, I’m sitting around


Man you gotta be going nuts. At least you can get in your shop.


----------



## Brink (Jan 18, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Man you gotta be going nuts. At least you can get in your shop.



Nope, it’s off limits

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 18, 2019)

Brink said:


> Nope, it’s off limits


Damn, you must have broke it bad. I broke 2 bones right in the arch of my foot and they at least put me in a walking cast. Told me to stay off it unless it was absolutely necessary, so I cut 25 lawns a day in it. That's why it took another 4 weeks to heal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 18, 2019)

I’m at least 8 weeks, non weight bearing

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 18, 2019)

Great work on Momma's bench Brink. Sit tight till the heal has done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 18, 2019)

Brink said:


> Ready for a renewed life in her garden
> 
> View attachment 159078


Woodworking looks great! Surprised you didn't clean up the metal parts of the bench. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 18, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Woodworking looks great! Surprised you didn't clean up the metal parts of the bench. Chuck



They were cleaned


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Yikes- do not let Kathie see this- I have 2 to do........ Nice work as always-better than new



@Mike1950 @Karen 
Mike look at the 1st post 9:17 it only took him 2 minutes. He was finished by 9:19 
Easee peasee

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 18, 2019)

Brink said:


> They were cleaned


Guess I meant to say painted. Chuck


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 19, 2019)

The Brink is back!  I love seeing your builds

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2019)

eggsellent work.
I truly have missed your builds here. 

what kind of penofin did you use? the blue label or the hardwood stuff?


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> eggsellent work.
> I truly have missed your builds here.
> 
> what kind of penofin did you use? the blue label or the hardwood stuff?



Red label, hardwood stuff.
I also wipe it on the cast iron as a little protection

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Guess I meant to say painted. Chuck



If I painted it, I’d have to keep repainting as it weathered. Cleaned, then a quick wipe with Penofin when I treat the wood is all it needs

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

